# Holy Order Sol (Guilty Gear XX AC) vs. Unlimited Ragna (BlazBlue)



## Lucifeller (Jan 14, 2010)

Both get their entire moveset and are assumed to have max difficulty AI. Game rules apply, no time limit.

Who's the most broken bastard? :ho


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jan 14, 2010)

Considering the fact that Boss Holy Order Sol is basically Gold...meaning he does a ton of damage already...and he has access to 'Flame Distortion' that gives him infinite use of his super meter, and regenerates his health...and he can use it any time, and that he knows quite a few FRC combos....

Stomp for Boss Holy Order Sol. Regular Holy Order Sol could potentially win due to speed alone but I'd doubt that...


----------



## Kurou (Jan 14, 2010)

yeah i'd give it to holy order sol as well. truth be told unlimited nu and hakumen gave me harder times when i went to do score attack the first few times through.


fucking hakumen and his damn yukikaze >______>


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 15, 2010)

Game play wise- Sol wins
Story line wise-Ragna wins


----------



## Lucifeller (Jan 15, 2010)

KurouKetsu said:


> fucking hakumen and his damn yukikaze >______>



I AM THE JUST SWORD, BITCH. :ho

But yeah, Hakumen can be a gigantic pain in the ass.

Ironically, I find U. Rachel to be the less painful of the Unlimited bosses.  She's still nasty, but the others are worse.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2010)

Sol in a stomp, a painful my god how can he do that much rape to me in 5 seconds stomp. U ragna is bad, but Sol is well, damn.


----------



## Nimademe (Jan 15, 2010)

It's an easy win in favor of Order Sol.

I bet Arakune can BEEEEEES them both into submission though, but I digress.


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jan 15, 2010)

~Avant~ said:


> Game play wise- Sol wins
> Story line wise-Ragna wins



Storyline wise, Ragna won't be able to do much to Sol either unless he becomes the Black Beast.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2010)

Ragna like just about all of BB is unquantifiable with just the first game, but if arc goes the same route style, he'll get really hax really quick.


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2010)

Ragna was at least multi building buster, in the drama cd and some other info, it was said that he can destroy buildings easily (so imagine his unlimited version a little higher), this kiddo has future


----------



## Cypher0120 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sure he has potential, but he hasn't really faced any Justice-like threats that Sol did.


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2010)

i know, we have to wait some games to see more of his powers but we all know that he is Sol's successor, at least for me


----------



## Blade (Jan 16, 2010)

this, gg


----------

